# Home Made Case



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Couldn't find an interesting case so I made this one....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh RB your picture isn't showing up, can you try again?   I can't wait to see it!
Linda


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry, don't really know what I'm doing but my 13 year old daughter came home from school and showed me...
...The technology age!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous, is that beads on the cover or what did you use? You are very talented and creative. You have a cover no one else will have.  

Linda


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Not really as talented as it looks!  Just purchased a journal at Barnes and Noble that would fit the kindle.  Removed all pages inside, glued felt to the inside, with an extra pad to cushion the screen, and velcro to keep the kindle in place.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

RB said:


> Not really as talented as it looks! Just purchased a journal at Barnes and Noble that would fit the kindle. Removed all pages inside, glued felt to the inside, with an extra pad to cushion the screen, and velcro to keep the kindle in place.


Creative and beautiful!! I may have to give it a try. Thanks for posting photos. 
Linda


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

RB said:


> Couldn't find an interesting case so I made this one....


That is stunning!!


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks, I have to say it's much easier than it looks...I'm very NOT crafty, and did the whole thing in an hour or so.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey, that looks awesome! I need to embellish mine - it's this sort of chartreuse green color (I didn't like it much, but didn't want black, red, or blue). I need to go raid Jan's scrapbooking stuff!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Very creative and I'm guessing relatively inexpensive.  It's really beautiful.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

That's very clever and creative! Looks great...nicely done!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Ohhh very nice!!  I'm inching ever closer to the inspiration to do something similar for mine.  Thanks!!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Really beautiful


----------



## supermom (Nov 19, 2008)

That is really nice looking.  I like the design on the front.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Nice looking cover RB!*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful cover, RB... nice work!


----------



## quiltingdiva257 (Dec 8, 2008)

Very pretty cover!  I have been toying with the idea of making one for myself.  I hope that if I do it turns out as nicely as yours!


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ruby, your cover is an inspiration. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Ruby, your cover is an inspiration. Thanks for sharing with us.


That's RB's gorgeous cover, not mine!!
Ruby


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ruby said:


> That's RB's gorgeous cover, not mine!!
> Ruby


Sorry RB.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

How beautiful!


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

My husband has made me some more covers!! The key is to find journal covers that you like, that are wide enough to fit the kindle. The rest is easy!!! Sorry if the pix are large...no matter how I tried, I couldn't get them smaller!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*RB...your links are still not working.*


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you not seeing the photo's?  On my screen I see the links, and the photo under it??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I, too, see links and a small image.  But the link doesn't work. . . .Maybe one of the image pros around here can help fix 'em. PM Betsey, Leslie, or Pidgeon92.

Ann


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

I think I made the pictures bigger if that helps...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice RB, I like the idea of having a case that no one else has. I may have to see if I have any creativity in me.

Linda


----------

